# tief betrübt und traurig



## Dachfrosch (5. Juli 2012)

gebe ich das Ableben meiner __ Krebsschere bekannt. Die doofen __ Schnecken haben sie ratzfratz aufgefressen evil:evil


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

tut mir leid, für deine __ krebsschere... ich hab in den letzten tagen leider die selbe erfahrung machen müssen :-(
hab mich sooooo doll, auf das wachstum dieser schönen pflanze gefreut, aber leider ?!?!
wollt heute gleich eine, zwei oder drei neue kaufen... :-(((dream
aber leider, gab's keine mehr !!!
scheiß __ schnecken ! und andere pflanzen schmecken ihnen auch sehr gut ... LEIDER!!!
sag mal, was du meinst, was wir dagegen tun könnten?
aber, für mich beruhigend, dass es auch dir so ging wie mir 
liebe grüße  lotta


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Hallo Suni,

dann war sie aber bestimmt etwas gammelig. Ich habe heuer drei Krebsscheren gehabt - alle drei Kindel von der selben Mutter. Zwei sind einfach gestorben, eine wächst und gedeiht. Und sie hingen alle nebeneinander.


----------



## lotta (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

ja, christine....
aber,......die __ SCHNECKEN
fressen auch " nicht gammelige " pflanzen... vor allem, die frischen schmecken besonders guuuuut !!!!
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Meine nicht 
und ich habe große __ Schnecken.


----------



## lotta (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

fiese __ NACKTSCHNECKEN!!! die fressen bei mir alles, kommen selbst über die sumpfzone...
wir wohnem direkt zwischen den feldern, land eben und mit abertausenden von nacktschnecken, welche über nacht alles kahl  FRESSEN 
gute nacht und
lg lotta


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Ah so - __ Nacktschnecken - ja, das sind in der Tat fiese Gesellen. Die Teichscnecken gehen nämlich nicht an die Pflanzen, oder nur, wie Christine schriebm wenn die gammelig sind schon.
Was man da machen kann - einen Schneckenzaun? Sieht nicht so schön aus, aber vielleicht hilft's ja.


----------



## rumbalotte (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Meine Posthörnchen und andere __ Schnecken gehen auch nur an gammelige Pflanzenteile ran. 

Aber dass  __ Nacktschnecken im Teich an den Pflanzen knabbern, habe ich noch nciht gesehen. Wenn da mal eine drin ist, ist die ertrunken und dümpelt im Wasser rum.


----------



## Sandra1976 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Hallo!
__ Nacktschnecken im Teich? und unter Wasser die Krebsscheren futtern?!
Haben die einen Taucheranzug gemietet
Ich glaub das nicht, ganz ehrlich 
Die Teichschneckchen, die in den Teich gehören, futtern bei uns nichts kaputt, leider werden die auch gerne von den Koi oder Sterlets gefressen.
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

also von meinen beiden wassersternen, dich ich im teich habe sind fast auch nur stengel übrig, alles ratzekahl abgenagt, wer sollte es sonst sein, als die spitzschlammis? und da war nix gammlig dran, die waren wunderschön und frischgrün  auch die teile des tannenwedels unter wasser haben keine chance, wie beim __ wasserstern, nur noch nackte stengel übrig


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Moin.

Ich habe massig Spitzschlammschnecken, auch richtig große.
Aber die lebenden Pflanzen lassen sie größtenteils in Ruhe.
Bei den Krebsscheren kann man nur immer wieder neue Ansiedlungsversuche starten oder sich damit abfinden, dass sie nichts werden... 
Vielleicht war es der falsche Zeitpunkt, die Pflanzen waren vom Transport doch schon beschädigt oder die Wasserwerte sind ihnen einfach nicht genehm.


----------



## lotta (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

hallo sandra...
ich meine nicht unter wasser 
sondern uferrand und dann hangeln sich diese fetten langen braunen __ nacktschnecken über blätter und einzelne herrausstehende steine und die  feuchten kiesel.... und schwupps, sind sie an einem blatt oder stängel einer pflanze angekommen. ich mach mal irgendwann ein foto!
ich bin nicht bekloppt  
und die krebsscheren hatten sich bei den pflanzen im randbereich niedergelassen, waren noch recht klein und eben noch nicht abgetaucht. wie setzt man die eigentlich ? einfach reinschmeißen ??? da hab ich wohl einiges falsch gemacht.
aber aus der __ schnecken invasion hab ich zumindest gelernt, dass ich meine restlichen pflanzen etwas tiefer und vom rand, weiter entfernt setzten muss
klar ertrinken die schnecken im wasser... da hab ich auch schon viele rausgefischt 
liebe grüße
lotta


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Hi Katja,

manche Köcherfliegenlarven lieben frisches Grün. In meinem ersten Teichlein hatte ich auch erst die __ Schnecken in Verdacht, bis ich die wahren Übeltäter entdeckt habe. Das ist irre, was die so wegschmatzen. Ich hatte mal welche in einer Maurerbütte deponiert und mit Giersch gefüttert - Freßmaschinen!


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

bei uns haben sich die Fische über die Krebsscheren hergemacht...  40 Stück waren über Nacht gefressen


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

@christine: köcherfliegenlarven? 

wo sitzen die denn bevorzugt? dann halte ich mal ausschau, ob die sich in meinem teich tummeln.


----------



## lissbeth66 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Ich hab das __ Nacktschnecken Problem auch am Teich.

Ich sammel sie abends mit ner Taschenlampe ein , Fruehmorgends geht's auch gut und bringe sie ein paar 100 Meter weit weg. Klappt ganz gut . Mittlerweile ab ich nicht mehr so viele


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

__ Nacktschnecken Problem! Also dafür hab ich ILSE als freie Mitarbeiterinnen eingestellt 
 

 

 

lg Anni


----------



## Mondstaub (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Soweit ich weiß, ist die einzige Möglichkeit, Spitzschlammschnecken vorzubeugen, die Pflanzen vor dem Einsetzten gründlich zu untersuchen.Mit denen kommen sie oftmals in den Teich.

LG 
Mondstaub


----------



## Dachfrosch (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*



lotta schrieb:


> tut mir leid, für deine __ krebsschere... ich hab in den letzten tagen leider die selbe erfahrung machen müssen :-(
> hab mich sooooo doll, auf das wachstum dieser schönen pflanze gefreut, aber leider ?!?!
> wollt heute gleich eine, zwei oder drei neue kaufen... :-(((dream
> aber leider, gab's keine mehr !!!



Ich hab mich auch gefreut, weils die auch selten zu kaufen gibt. Diese Mörder! :evil



blumenelse schrieb:


> dann war sie aber bestimmt etwas gammelig. Ich habe heuer drei Krebsscheren gehabt - alle drei Kindel von der selben Mutter. Zwei sind einfach gestorben, eine wächst und gedeiht. Und sie hingen alle nebeneinander.



Nein, nein, die war echt nicht gammelig. Ein bißchen klein vfielleicht, aber schön grün. 



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Die Teichscnecken gehen nämlich nicht an die Pflanzen, oder nur, wie Christine schriebm wenn die gammelig sind schon.



Meine Teichschnecken fressen alles, was bei drei nicht aus dem Wasser ist :evil Sogar die Seerosenblätter knabbern sie an - und ich kann sie dabei beobachten, es sind also ganz sicher die __ Schnecken! Ich hab heuer schon 15 Riesenoschis ausgewildert (also in einen großen Teich einer Freundin verpflanzt), aber wahrscheinlich sind es noch immer viel zu viele. Ich glaube, ich muss ihnen was Verhütendes geben!! 



Annett schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es der falsche Zeitpunkt, die Pflanzen waren vom Transport doch schon beschädigt oder die Wasserwerte sind ihnen einfach nicht genehm.



Die hatten ja nicht mal Zeit, an den Wasserwerten rumzumäkeln, es hat max 4 Tage gebraucht, bis nur mehr ein paar lose Stengel über waren! :evil


----------



## lotta (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

hallo, krebsscheren-freunde
@ karin, einsammeln und wegbringen der __ nacktschnecken , hat bei uns leider keinen sinn!!!!
da kommen doch gleich abertausende, um nach ihren verwandten zu suchen
@ anni, wir haben auch mehrere igel im garten, aber sooo fett fressen können die sich gar nicht, wir haben 2000m2 mehr oder weniger  wildnis, und drumrum ebenso, die __ schnecken finden bei uns das paradies, die igel auch, __ frösche auch,eichhörnchen auch, __ kröten auch, elstern auch, spechte und tauben auch, spatzen, mäuse, maulwürfe.... NUR eben krebsscheren nicht 

liebe grüße lotta


----------



## StefanBO (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Hallo,


Dachfrosch schrieb:


> Meine Teichschnecken fressen alles, was bei drei nicht aus dem Wasser ist :evil Sogar die Seerosenblätter knabbern sie an - und ich kann sie dabei beobachten, es sind also ganz sicher die __ Schnecken!


kannst du das mal genauer beschreiben? Du hast wirklich beobachtet, wie die an gesunde Seerosenblätter gegangen sind, und dabei sind dort Löcher entstanden? Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt ebenfalls kaum glauben. Und es deckt sich nicht mit eigenen Beobachtungen der mehr als zahlreichen Spitzschlammschnecken hier. Klar, die sind überall zu finden, wie sie Beläge abraspeln (von Krebsscheren, Seerosen, halt allen Pflanzen, aber auch von Teichwänden, Steinen - aber ohne diese Untergründe  zu fressen ); übrigens ebenso, wie die Grasfroschkaulquappen. Solange die Spitzis etwas weiches zum Knabbern finden, lassen sie alles andere in Ruhe.

Aber wenn's wirklich die großen Spitzis gewesen sein sollten, müsstest du jetzt ja Ruhe haben!

Ansonsten würde ich mal versuchen, gesunde und nicht zu kleine Krebsscheren zum Saisonende in den Teich zu setzen. Aufs Umsetzen reagieren sie empfindlich, ebenso auf Sonne in Kombination mit Umsetzen (neu Einsetzen).


----------



## Dachfrosch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Hab heute wieder so einen Schlingel auf frischer Tat ertappt, ich hoffe, man sieht was auf dem Bild. Vielleicht hab ich eine besonders hungrige Sorte im Teich? 
Übrigens hab ich einmal so ein Monster auf meiner Handfläche gehalten und sie knabbern auch mich an!! :shock


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Also der Schlingel atmet gerade. Und natürlich versuchen sie immer, irgendwo Futter abzuschrappen. Hast Du mal ein Foto von den Fraßspuren?


----------



## lotta (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

so,
 mal ein exemplar, meiner pflanzen, bei der nur noch die kahlen stängel übrig geblieben sind!
 ich konnte innerhalb von drei tagen beobachten, wie die blätter immer mehr vernagt waren, bis alles verspeist war , sniff!
 und an anderen pflanzen gehts ähnlich zu. besonders natürlich ausserhalb des wassers. aber--- 
der beweis,::: sie hangeln sich wohl doch auch über die steine , und mampfen (auch im bachlauf musste schon eine pflanze dran glauben! scheiß NACKT-__ schnecken
auch von einem der vielen täter gleich noch ein fahndungsfoto
grüße lotta
(nachtrag)  ich red immer nochj von __ nacktschnecken, hat sich mit dem beitrag vonchristine überschnitten, sorry, nich dass ihr echt denkt, ich wäre völlig gaga
, neee kann schon nackte- von spitzschlammschnecken unterscheiden , hihiii


----------



## StefanBO (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Hallo,


Dachfrosch schrieb:


> Hab heute wieder so einen Schlingel auf frischer Tat ertappt,


die Spitzis befinden sich überall, raspeln auch an allen Oberflächen, einschließlich der des Wassers, aber wie gesagt auch auf Kunststoffen und Beton. Zerstört wird dabei üblicherweise bei frischen und gesunden (unverletzten) Pflanzen nichts, nur der Belag wird entfernt.

Aussagekräftig wären also nur Vorher- Nachherfotos *mit* der Schnecke in kurzem Abstand, auf denen die neu entstandene Fraßspur erkennbar ist; oder wenigstens eine entsprechende Live-Beobachtung.

Als "Schlingel" kommen üblicherweise dafür Insekten bzw. deren Larven in Betracht (oder  ggf. auch Landschnecken), die Löcher fressen oder Stücke rausschneiden.


----------



## danyvet (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Also, ehrlich, ich glaube auch, dass du dich irrst. Ich kann das auch beobachten, dass die Spitzschlammschnecken an den Seerosenblättern sitzen, und manchmal raspeln sie auch an BEREITS VORHANDENEN LÖCHERN herum, aber die Löcher wurden ursprünglich von den Larven des Seerosenblattkäfers geschnitten. Sie raspeln nur das bisschen braunen Rand von den Löchern ab. Ich hab auch immer wieder solche Löcher. Voriges Jahr konnte ich sogar ein paar von diesen Larven sehen und rausfischen. Heuer hab ich noch keine einzige gesehen, aber Löcher hab ich trotzdem ein paar. Aber inzwischen weiß ich sicher, dass es NICHT die Spitzschlammschnecken sind 
Die sind nämlich die wirklich GUTEN im Teich!!


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

ich werde mich weiter mit der Kamera auf die Lauer legen  Vielleicht ist es auch so, dass es einfach zuviele __ Schnecken für das bißchen Wasser und Algenzeugs geworden sind - irgendwas müssen sie ja fressen...?


----------



## Eugen (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

hallo Suni,

dass Spitzschlammschnecken eine __ Krebsschere ratzeputz auffressen ist genauso wahrscheinlich wie eine Seerosenblüte über Wochen und Monate offen bleibt.

btw. ich habe massig große Spitzschlammschnecken in einem Hochteich,in dem ich ua. Ableger von Krebsscheren aufziehe.
Die raspeln vll. die Oberseite ab,fressen aber nie und nimmer ganze Jungpflanzen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Wer hat sie dann auf dem Gewissen? Viel mehr Getier hab ich nicht drinnen! Das Ding war wirklich aufgelöst, es waren nur noch ein paar einzelne Teile der "Halme" über, aber es war jetzt nichts matschig oder so, alles normal grün. ???


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

hier nun mal ein foto meines tannenwedels, bwz. von dem, was noch übrig ist 

ich wüsste nicht, wer die rasiert haben sollte, außer den schneckis, die ich eigentlich immer dran rumhängen sah.... :evil


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

 Ich meine mich so ganz wage erinnern zu können, daß das normal ist, das die Stengel unter Wasser kahl werden....


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

nenenene  ich hatte in den "alten" teichen immer tannenwedel, aber *SO* hat noch keiner ausgesehen


----------



## danyvet (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

also, mein Tannwedel sieht genauso aus, und ich hab auch noch nie einen anders aussehenden gesehen. Außer, wenn er ganz jung ist und noch nicht an die Oberfläche gekommen ist, dann hat er unter Wasser auch "Nadeln", aber sobald er raussteht, schaut er so aus wie deiner unter Wasser


----------



## Flusi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

hallo,
mein Tannenwedel sah auch so aus wie der von Katja; Ursache war offensichtlich nicht zu erkennen. Dann endlich eine neue frische Spitze kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Tja, und dann trieb diese neue Spitze abgetrennt heute da so herum. Habe sie aus dem Wasser gefischt und fotografiert. Die "Tatverdächtigen" kann man auf den Fotos sehen; nur, was ist das? Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen und weiß noch viel weniger, was man dagegen machen kann.
Habt Ihr einen Tip?
Liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## frido (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: tief betrübt und traurig*

Ich würde mal auf Schneckenlaich tippen! Trotzdem-ich habe auch etliche Spitzschlammschnecken im Teich und auch ein paar richtig dicke Granaten. Ich habe sie öfter beobachtet, wie sie an Seerosen, Krebsscheren und selbst an den recht weichen Tannenwedeln herumrutschten. Schaden an den Pflanzen haben sie dabei nie hinterlassen. Großen Schaden richten __ Zünsler, Köcherfliegen- und einige Libellenlarven an. Man sieht sie eigentlich nur, wenn man wirklich nach ihnen sucht (Meister der Tarnung)-die Viecher zerlegen fast alles.


----------

